# Wet leather belt stained cotton pants



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Dh went fishing and must have gotten soaked up to his waist because his leather belt stained his tan pants. It's like a reddish/rust color stain that bleeds down. It is really big and pretty dark. Any ideas on how to get this stain out?


----------



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know if it will work for this, but I got mulberry stains all over a new pair of tan shorts. The next day I tried detergent, soap, shampoo nothing worked. Then I used liquid dishwashing detergent, Cascade. The stain came right out. If the pants are ruined anyway it is worth a try.


----------

